# Door weatherstripping



## goatoligst (Oct 11, 2015)

I removed my door weatherstripping on my 70 GTO convert well over a year ago and I am in the progress of installing the new ones which comes with several push in anchors and 4 screws obviously 2 for each side. Can someone post a picture of where the 2 screws go? I'm sure they around the door jamb but there are 4 holes there. Thanks.


----------

